#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Standards BS 8000 Series

## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-1 Ed.1989   Workmanship on building sites   (Part 1: Code of practice for excavation and filling)_ 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Standards BS 8000 Series

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-2.1  Ed.1990  Workmanship on building sites                                                                                

( Part 2. Code of practice for concrete work)  Section 2.1 Mixing and transporting concrete_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-2.2 Ed.1990 Workmanship on building sites                                                                                           

(Part 2: Code of practice for concrete work) Section 2.2 Sitework with in situ and precast concrete_


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-3  Ed.1989  Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for masonry)_  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-4 Ed.1989  Workmanship on building sites   (Code of practice for waterproofing)_  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-5  Ed.1990  Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for carpentry,joinery and general fixings)_  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*BS 8000-6  Ed.1990  Workmanship on building sites   (Code of practice for slating and tiling of roofs and claddings) *  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-7 Ed.1990  Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for glazing)_ 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-8 Ed.1994  Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for plasterboard partitions and dry linings)   _  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-9  Ed.1989  Workmanship on building sites   (Code of practice for cement/sand floor screeds and concrete floor toppings)_  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_
BS 8000-9 Ed.1999  Workmanship on building sites  (Cementitious levelling screeds and wearing screeds - Code of practice)   _  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-10  Ed.1995  Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for plastering and rendering)_ 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-11.1  Ed.1989  Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for wall and floor tiling)                                       



Section 11.1: Ceramic tiles, terrazzo tiles and mosaics_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Standards BS 8000 Series

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-11.2  Ed.1990  Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for wall and floor tiling)                                        

Section 11.2 Natural stone tiles_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-12  Ed.1989   Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for decorative wallcoverings and painting)_  


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-13  Ed.1989  Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for above ground drainage and sanitary appliances) _  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-14  Ed.1989  Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for below ground drainage)_  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-15  Ed.1990  Workmanship on building sites   [Code of practice for hot and cold water services (domestic scale)]  _  


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

_BS 8000-16  Ed.1997  Workmanship on building sites  (Code of practice for sealing joints in buildings using sealants)_  


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Mr Welder,
I really appreciate your effort and generosity in sharing, just make it easier for all of us, combine your posts please. Like this...
BS 8000 in one zip.

BS 8000.zip	  9.250 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

> Mr Welder,
> I really appreciate your effort and generosity in sharing, just make it easier for all of us, combine your posts please. Like this...
> BS 8000 in one zip.
> 
> BS 8000.zip	  9.250 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...





_I realized I'm not welcome here, I have always been criticized, never satisfied no one. So others are praised when I'm criticized.

Until today not criticize any member of this site but mostly I'm being. If you wanted to make a suggestion or even a criticism as it did, could have sent a message privately and not put here this way, because then it becomes clear that my posts were not helpful.
I respect you as a member for the forum, but also requires to be respeitado.E think every one is free to make your posts and want, and not how people want to be independent sejam.Pois in one file or many, many benefited from them.

And make it clear that I am not here to championship posts, for I have no profit to isso.Apenas I am pleased to help my neighbor, and for me this is very good and pleasant.

No More._



_I ask that a moderator please cancel my account on the site.

From now on my links will be canceled and will no longer post my contributions._

----------


## Nabilia

I certainly never intended any offense, I do not believe there is any in my suggestion in fact I included appreciation for your efforts.

When you post so many related files in one post, it makes it difficult to get them, having to click through all the download steps. 
And having to fill out the CAPTCHAS when you have so many downloads from one site.
If we don't have time to download right then, we may never get them because they seem to disappear within hours. 
Is someone is reporting all your links? or are you deleting them? 
I haven't seen anyone post against you, only posts for reloading files that have been deleted.
If you want to post individual files, well great, my suggestion was just to give us an option to get all of them in one file when they are related like the BS 8000.

----------


## undertaker55

Dear,

Could you upload again for BS 8000 Series, please?

thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

All the links are dead, Please share again. Thanks in advance.

----------

